#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-25
<brobostigon> good night, sleep well.
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
<brobostigon> good night eveyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-26
<brobostigon> good morning everyone
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-27
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-28
<brobostigon> good afternoon eveyrone.
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu Cymru | 11.04 Released! | Website: http://ubuntu-cym.org | Calendar: http://bit.ly/cSsnOp | Facebook: http://bit.ly/b7LiNM | Members: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/Members | Forum: http://cymru.ubuntuforums.org | Hacio'r Iaith 2011 Pictures: http://bit.ly/dEXMnm
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-29
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-30
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
 * brobostigon shakes fist, gpu hang, :(
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-01
<brobostigon> good morning everyone
#ubuntu-cym 2013-04-25
<chr62> Hi, anyone at home?
